# Wer der Ladies fährt ein Trek Remedy



## mäxx__ (7. März 2012)

Die Saison steht in den Startlöchern und meine fraubraucht was Neues)

Ihr Bionicon hat einen Riss und ist eh schon etwas abgenudelt.
Gestern Abend hatte sie die Möglichkeit, ein Trek Remedy 9.7 Carbon kurz "probezurollen".
Eine ausgiebige Probefahrt steht noch an.

Jetzt zum Eigentlichen:
Meine Frau ist 172cm groß und hat eine Schrittlänge von 83cm.
Der Rahmen des Remedy ein 17.5".

Ihr kam das Bike "zu gedrungen" vor; ich bin 178cm und habe eine Schrittlänge von 81cm - mir hats "gepasst".

Ihr Bionicon ist ein L-Rahmen, auf dem sie "entspannter" sitzt.

Die Frage ist nun, gewöhnt sie sich mit der Zeit an die Geo oder nicht...?

Ein gößerer Rahmen in 18.5" haben wir allerdings noch nicht testen können.

Klar ist auch, dass meine liebe Frau SELBER die Entscheidung treffen muß.


----------



## 4mate (7. März 2012)

Ihr Edison hat eine Oberrohrlänge von 580mm, das Trek 585 mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## upanddownhill (8. März 2012)

Hallo,
ich hab mir im November ein Remedy geholt, 17,5", allerdings Alu.
Ich bin 172cm, und hab eine Beininnenlänge von 84cm, also fast wie bei deiner Frau. Ich habe sowohl das 17,5" wie auch das 18,5" kurz ausprobiert. Bin ein paar enge Kurven, Treppe uns so gefahren.
Ich hab mich für das 17,5" entschieden, weil das viel wendiger ist, ich sehr viele Trails,
und auch mal durch den Bikepark fahre. Da fühl ich mich mit dem kleineren Rahmen wohler. Auf dem 18,5" kam ich mir wie auf einem Schiff vor. Wenn ihr viele Touren fahrt, vor allem lange Touren und der Schwerpunkt nicht unbedingt auf Trails liegt, würde ich wahrscheinlich den größeren Rahmen nehmen.
Ich bin vorher den Stumpjumper gefahren, Größe M.

Marion


----------



## mäxx__ (8. März 2012)

Danke Marion für deine ausführliche Antwort!

Ja, wir fahren hauptsächlich traillastige Touren, gerne technisch und auch stark mit engen Kehren durchsetzt.
Und was die oberrohrlänge angeht, so ist die gleiche Länge bei zwei verschiedenen Bikes noch lange kein Garant, dass dir beide Bikes passen (im Sinn von "du dich drauf wohlfühlst).

Mein Bionicon Supershuttle in L ist auch nur 1cm kürzer und trotz mehrmaliger Probe hat sich meine Frau nie für dieses Modell entscheiden wollen.


----------



## mäxx__ (22. März 2012)

So, es ist das Remedy geworden und nach den ersten Testtouren und Anpassungen was Lenkerstellung und Sattel angeht, ist meine Frau sehr vom neuen Bike angetan!

Nochmals ein Danke an Marion.


----------



## upanddownhill (22. März 2012)

ja gerne, 
welche Rahmengröße habt ihr denn jetzt genommen?


----------



## mäxx__ (23. März 2012)

Wir haben 17.5" (virtuel 16.5")


----------

